# Any other teens/people with macrophilia as well? PLEASE.



## IfUSeekAmy

Look, I know that this is completely unrelated to social anxiety but, I just need to get it out of my chest. I. HAVE. MACROPHILIA. It's a sexual fantasy involving GIANTS. This has been evident throughout my childhood. I remembered getting my first erection at the age of 5 watching "Jack and the Beanstalk", whenever the huge giant walks around the room, the entire ground shakes, and it just happened, just like that. Eventually as I got older, I got exposed to films like "Gulliver's Travels", "The Amazing Colossal Man", "Attack of the 50ft Woman", "Village of the Giants" and even "Godzilla" for that matter. All of those films include giants on them and they just seem to arouse me and give me sexual pleasure after I watch each movie, I imagine myself as the giant, stepping on buildings and crushing on tiny people. I mean, it just turns me on, and I don't know why or how.

While my brother watches porn to arouse himself, I watch videos and commercials of giants. It's so weird just embarassing. And sometimes it doesn't have to involve giants, it also involves really tall humans. Seeing 7 feet tall basketball players or any athletes, tower over the average height "normal" people, it also gets me an erection as well. That's why I have been obsessing over increasing my height (you may have seen in several threads that I've posted). Watching supermodels on TV, with their outrageously long legs which makes them look like giants, that is also another thing.

The point is, I really hope that I am not the only one with this bizarre sexual fantasy. Macrophilians, hear me out!


----------



## lisbeth

That's very unusual. I've never heard of that before.

Not sure if you'll find any other macrophiliacs on this forum, but this is the internet, so there's bound to be someone somewhere out there on the internet who's into the same thing.


----------



## NoMoreRunnin

Well, I can't say I get it. :sus
But you're not alone, I've seen threads/discussion on other websites. 
It is a thing.


----------



## geoxadem

You probably watch way too much porn, I developed some weird fetishes over the years because of that. Stopping porn will able your brain to get aroused by ''average'' things again (e.g. men or women).


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i, like many ladies are attracted to BIG men? But they also have to be athletic, gorgeous, etc., Let's say: Vin Diesel, Jason Momoa, that type. Hmmm.. 

I have to say, this is kind of unusual to be attracted to "Giants" in general. But it's also something new i've learned today. Looking forward to more feedback, because this is very interesting.

thanks for posting.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

geoxadem said:


> You probably watch way too much porn, I developed some weird fetishes over the years because of that. Stopping porn will able your brain to get aroused by ''average'' things again (e.g. men or women).


I never mentioned that I watch porn. My brother secretly watches porn though, without my mom noticing. My mom's like Margaret White (from the movie Carrie) when it comes to porn. If she finds out that my brother's been watching porn she will flip out.


----------



## E Raul

A giant woman's mouth would not please me for obvious reasons. LOL.


----------



## BillDauterive

This is the first time I have ever heard of such a condition. If not on this forum, I'm sure you'll find a support group somewhere on the internet to help you cope with it. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## probably offline

I've heard of people who like really tall and strong women/men, because that makes them appear more powerful, but I haven't heard about someone who is imagining _being_ a giant.


----------



## theJdogg

IfUSeekAmy said:


> All of those films include giants on them and they just seem to arouse me and give me sexual pleasure after I watch each movie, I imagine myself as the giant, stepping on buildings and crushing on tiny people. I mean, it just turns me on, and I don't know why or how.


I don't see this as that unusual for someone with SA. To me, this sounds like a person lusting for the power a giant possesses over others than a direct macrophilia thing. We, SAers, often feel like tiny, inferior people in a world of seemingly giant personalities. If we were giants, no one could dominate us. We wouldn't have to rely on our confidence and social skills. Just a guess though.


----------



## woofus

Hey, I have Macrophilia too. I also remember things from my early childhood. My first memory of it is watching "Gulliver's Travels". I remember getting a weird feeling and not knowing what caused it because of my young age but I really liked it, and I still get aroused watching movies, or any thing with giants, even reading stories. They doesn't even have to be sexual. The thing is I have to opposite fantasy from yours, we both got it in it's rare form (usually men like to be the tiny person and women like being the giantess. It's pretty understandable too). I like imagining myself with giant men, like, 100 ft. I never found a guy yet that completes my fantasy so if you want someone to talk to about it - send me a message


----------



## kj87

:mushy


----------



## d low

haha this thread is quite funnny. bravo *applauds*


----------



## Mlochail

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Look, I know that this is completely unrelated to social anxiety but, I just need to get it out of my chest. I. HAVE. MACROPHILIA. It's a sexual fantasy involving GIANTS. This has been evident throughout my childhood. I remembered getting my first erection at the age of 5 watching "Jack and the Beanstalk", whenever the huge giant walks around the room, the entire ground shakes, and it just happened, just like that. Eventually as I got older, I got exposed to films like "Gulliver's Travels", "The Amazing Colossal Man", "Attack of the 50ft Woman", "Village of the Giants" and even "Godzilla" for that matter. All of those films include giants on them and they just seem to arouse me and give me sexual pleasure after I watch each movie, I imagine myself as the giant, stepping on buildings and crushing on tiny people. I mean, it just turns me on, and I don't know why or how.
> 
> While my brother watches porn to arouse himself, I watch videos and commercials of giants. It's so weird just embarassing. And sometimes it doesn't have to involve giants, it also involves really tall humans. Seeing 7 feet tall basketball players or any athletes, tower over the average height "normal" people, it also gets me an erection as well. That's why I have been obsessing over increasing my height (you may have seen in several threads that I've posted). Watching supermodels on TV, with their outrageously long legs which makes them look like giants, that is also another thing.
> 
> The point is, I really hope that I am not the only one with this bizarre sexual fantasy. Macrophilians, hear me out!


I have macrophilia too LOOLL Awesome! I like girls to be 5, 50, 100, 200 or a thousand meters tall! Either being really mean or being really sweet and gentle. Arousing as fck!

Started the same as you with cartoons and the like at age 4 to 5. My dream girl is one that towers above me.

Don't mind the others though, you are fine. This **** is legit.


----------



## Jawi96

I cant believe you people who dont think it's a thing. It has it's own word for crying out loud


----------



## sheblushed

I don't have that... lol


----------



## Macro

Anybody who has macrophilia should send a message to me  I've known I've had this since I was a very young child. I like being small and worshiping a giant goddess. But I'm sure I can like the reverse if someone asked to role play. If you want, message me and we can talk


----------



## lizwarn

Macrophilia is indeed rare, and I myself have it. I am a girl in my twenties and I am attracted to giant men. It's shameful for me to admit it. I do however also have a non-sexual/fetish driven attraction to women. It is odd.


----------



## GiantJ

I too share this particular phenomenon lol. It started with just the desire to watch movies with giants but i've always gotten some sexual satisfaction through portraying the role of the giant myself. It's weird and I kind of guard it in my real life pretty fiercely but online I go as far as to show my picture so its quite confusing for me. But yes I'm in about the same boat as you. There are plenty of website communities out there where like minded individuals share pictures and videos, stories and role plays.


----------



## NewYorkCityian

IfUSeekAmy said:


> I never mentioned that I watch porn. My brother secretly watches porn though, without my mom noticing. My mom's like Margaret White (from the movie Carrie) when it comes to porn. If she finds out that my brother's been watching porn she will flip out.


Eh that's one of the lesser known fetishes I doubt anyone here also has it.


----------



## Ndyer77

*Yes.*

I'm a gay teen and I have a fetish of both macrophilia and microphilia. It's very weird sometimes because it is paired with a voraphilia (fetish of being eaten) so I know how you feel, it's gets better, just wait a while and you'll find someone who dosent care what you like. Someone who will try their best to give you what you like.


----------



## Jocie13

You don't have to be embarrassed I have the same thing I have ever since I was a little girl but now as a teen its gotten a lot stronger I used to be embarrassed but now I just live with it I am simply turned on by giants or giant proportions if you ever want to talk feel free to message me


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I've heard of that fetish but I can't relate to it. If macrophilia is something you're embarrassed about, I agree that it would be really reassuring to talk to people who also have macrophilia. (Talking to people with other unconventional fetishes might be therapeutic too.) Maybe you'd have better luck on a forum centered around sexuality/fetishes. Thanks for sharing with us though.


----------



## OutsideR1

You should play titanfall lol all about giant mechs.


----------



## JakeTheGinger

Hi, I also have a macrophilia. I also happen to be gay, so I like giants that are men. I think that it isn't wrong having a fetish, if you like giants, you like giants, whether you're sexually aroused or not, it's fine.


----------



## andrewdh

British macro man-boy here, its such an embarrasing/lonely fetish x


----------



## orsomething

NOPE

but i absolutely love your kind of people





















i love ppl


----------



## andrewdh

woofus said:


> Hey, I have Macrophilia too. I also remember things from my early childhood. My first memory of it is watching "Gulliver's Travels". I remember getting a weird feeling and not knowing what caused it because of my young age but I really liked it, and I still get aroused watching movies, or any thing with giants, even reading stories. They doesn't even have to be sexual. The thing is I have to opposite fantasy from yours, we both got it in it's rare form (usually men like to be the tiny person and women like being the giantess. It's pretty understandable too). I like imagining myself with giant men, like, 100 ft. I never found a guy yet that completes my fantasy so if you want someone to talk to about it - send me a message


I love female macros x


----------



## Yoyo236

I'm a macrophile but keep it just as a fantasy not a fetish. I'm still attracted to normal sized females. I fantasize about women around twice the size of me.


----------



## Manako

I have misread "macrophilia" for necrophilia.:b


----------



## Batcat

Is it judgmental to laugh at some fetishes? I find that hilarious, no offence. 

Makes me think of that Malcolm in the Middle episode when the giant billboard girl comes to Reese in a dream.


----------



## Joe

I've heard this fetish is also common among people who enjoy vore, which is arousal from the thought of being eaten, or eating someone.


----------



## CWe

Never heard of this before, interesting


----------



## CWe

Joe said:


> I've heard this fetish is also common among people who enjoy vore, which is arousal from the thought of being eaten, or eating someone.


Who does off on being eaten? 0_0


----------



## microphillia

Ndyer77 said:


> I'm a gay teen and I have a fetish of both macrophilia and microphilia. It's very weird sometimes because it is paired with a voraphilia (fetish of being eaten) so I know how you feel, it's gets better, just wait a while and you'll find someone who dosent care what you like. Someone who will try their best to give you what you like.


 i'm a gay 19 year old and i only have microphilia i have an attraction to taller men too.


----------



## microphillia

microphillia said:


> i'm a gay 19 year old and i only have microphilia i have an attraction to taller men too.





Ndyer77 said:


> I'm a gay teen and I have a fetish of both macrophilia and microphilia. It's very weird sometimes because it is paired with a voraphilia (fetish of being eaten) so I know how you feel, it's gets better, just wait a while and you'll find someone who dosent care what you like. Someone who will try their best to give you what you like.


 the question is are there any gay men that have a small man fettish.


----------



## theinsomniac

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Look, I know that this is completely unrelated to social anxiety but, I just need to get it out of my chest. I. HAVE. MACROPHILIA. It's a sexual fantasy involving GIANTS. This has been evident throughout my childhood. I remembered getting my first erection at the age of 5 watching "Jack and the Beanstalk", whenever the huge giant walks around the room, the entire ground shakes, and it just happened, just like that. Eventually as I got older, I got exposed to films like "Gulliver's Travels", "The Amazing Colossal Man", "Attack of the 50ft Woman", "Village of the Giants" and even "Godzilla" for that matter. All of those films include giants on them and they just seem to arouse me and give me sexual pleasure after I watch each movie, I imagine myself as the giant, stepping on buildings and crushing on tiny people. I mean, it just turns me on, and I don't know why or how.
> 
> While my brother watches porn to arouse himself, I watch videos and commercials of giants. It's so weird just embarassing. And sometimes it doesn't have to involve giants, it also involves really tall humans. Seeing 7 feet tall basketball players or any athletes, tower over the average height "normal" people, it also gets me an erection as well. That's why I have been obsessing over increasing my height (you may have seen in several threads that I've posted). Watching supermodels on TV, with their outrageously long legs which makes them look like giants, that is also another thing.
> 
> The point is, I really hope that I am not the only one with this bizarre sexual fantasy. Macrophilians, hear me out!


I've never heard of that, but that's interesting. By the way love your username. Fellow BS fan?


----------



## jitensha

I'm a married 20 something woman with macrophilia and voraphilia and I have no shame in it. I've told friends, some family members, and I'm definitely not shy about it online. My husband has been 100% supportive (and indulgent hehehe) about the whole thing.

@*CWe* , yes, some of us get off to vore...lots of us, hundreds of thousands of us. This might seem obscure to you, because it's not something someone normally brings up in conversation, but there are a lot of us out there! :boogie I apologize it seems weird, but *shrug* we didn't choose to have this. As OP mentioned, and as I experienced, many of us have had these specific feelings since kindergarten.

I know the majority of people reading this are raising their eyebrows in disbelief, confusion or laughter, but macrophilia can be a very paralyzing feeling to live with, and I would hope you guys would be open minded enough to help support people with it, or with or 'strange' fetishes. Even with a fully supportive husband and friends, I have daily identity issues. The only thing I can compare it to is to someone who is transgendered and feels they are in the wrong body. I constantly struggle with feeling like I'm in the wrong size body.

This doesn't keep me from my day to day. From an outsider view, I pretty much live a normal life, and I wouldn't suspect anyone thinking something like this would be plaguing my mind at least once a day...but it does, so please keep an open mind :yes

Though my fetish focuses a lot on the 'adult' side of things, I do often find myself daydreaming about the non-adult side of it.


----------



## curifel

microphillia said:


> the question is are there any gay men that have a small man fettish.


Yep, I'm a gay bloke and love the idea of being shrunk and exploring a giants body / being used.

It's an odd fetish, but I have it, so hey 

I enjoy it in my own time but never really talk about it


----------



## curifel

curifel said:


> Yep, I'm a gay bloke and love the idea of being shrunk and exploring a giants body / being used.
> 
> It's an odd fetish, but I have it, so hey
> 
> I enjoy it in my own time but never really talk about it


And I love the idea of finding a small guy as well


----------



## RScott0877

I know this is from a long time ago, so you may not even be checking this forum anymore. But I want you to know that for sure, you're not alone. Also, that you are perfectly fine and "normal" just the way you are. I didn't become aware of macrophilia until a few years ago, when a man placed an ad on CL looking for a role playing partner. That became it's own saga, and he and I spend two years being Giantess and White Meat, until personal issues on his end made it impossible for us to continue. Our scenarios involved him being only a couple of inches tall at most, and in most cases, I would catch him and eat him. I miss him, both as a friend and White Meat, and I miss being a Giantess. 

I can't say for sure how rare it is, but I know that no matter what fetish or passion drives you, the most important thing is to be honest about it. You've taken a big step by voicing yourself, even just online. Although there is clearly a sexual element to it, I believe it's an extremely important aspect of your overall character. I think it shapes so many things in your life, whether you notice it or not. And guess what? That's perfectly wonderful and normal. It doesn't make you a freak, or undeserving of love, happiness, success, and all that other good stuff.

I hope you are not still struggling with how to balance your macrophilia fascination with the rest of your life. I hope you have found people to talk to, people to fantasize and role play with. I hope you are at peace after... well, it's been 3 years since this post, I think. You're so young with such an amazing journey ahead of you. Stay strong and be true to yourself, Brave Little Macro!


----------



## Shawolf89

*Macrophile*

Hey, just letting you know I have the same interests myself. And honestly in my case I was born with it. I remember Godzilla movies turning me on in my early teen years, and never knowing why. I'm an artist and I've often drawn things involving giants, usually crushing buildings or cars, and the occasional person. I kept these fantasies to myself a long time(and honestly still do in real life). So you're not alone. I could direct you to some furry sites with a large number of macrophiles, but I'm not aware of many non-furry ones.


----------



## Telliblah

Oh macrophilia is much fun!

Who in their right mind wouldn't want to wreck a huge city?


----------



## Karod

I'm into macrophilia too, I love being the tiny guy and belonging to a giantess. It would be so much fun if a girl could grow or if I could get shrunk.


----------



## 818258

As this extensive set of posts shows, there is both macrophilia and microphilia, gay and straight. I also have it since I was a child, Gulliver's Travels was like porn to me. So no need to feel ashamed or weird about it, just learn to live with it, hopefully it doesn't stop you from finding love and a partner to share your life with.


----------



## Manni81

When I found this thread I had a breakdown. 

It's why I signed up and created an account. This is my first post on this forum. I understand that I'm necroposting and I apologize for that. But your brave post and some of the positive replies peppered throughout this thread have inspired me to be brave. Thank you for that. 

Since my early teenage years, I've been secretly into macrophilia. I hide it from everyone in the world: my family, my friends, my girlfriends. Everyone except my wife. It's my darkest most shameful secret, and it makes her extremely uncomfortable. She indulges my fantasies occasionally through role-play because she loves me and wants to make me happy, but after she always makes it clear that it turns her off and she wishes I'd give it up. It always hurts to hear that. I've tried, I really have. But I can't. My subconscious mind starts fantasizing and dreaming about it regardless of how guilty or ashamed I feel. 

I'm an ***-and-thighs guy who fantasizes about being shrunk to tiny size by a woman and then dominated using her legs and rear. Sat on, stepped on, squeezed between her buns, stuck up her rear, etc. I know that makes a lot of people wrinkle their nose, but it is what it is. I assume most people who don't have my fetish can't understand it. 

For many years I thought something was wrong with me. On some level I still do. I made a half-hearted attempt to research my paraphilia halfway through college and discovered some chat rooms, but back then those sorts of websites hadn't really gotten going yet. I ran into a few AOL chat rooms but got the sense that everyone I met was a kid, and that adults grew out of this fetish. I never tried looking online before then. My upbringing condemned that sort of thing.

Later in college I decided to psychoanalyze myself and did some research hoping that would help. I ran into a very brutal and judgmental article by a female psychologist from New York who did a study on macrophilia. Her paper condemned the fetish as a mental disorder (a "psycho-sexual derangement") grounded in a bunch of very unsettling quasi-Freudian stuff that didn't really apply to me at all. But it still made me feel awful. I kept my fetish bottled up, and it filled me with self-loathing. At one point it got so bad I fell into depression and started entertaining self-destructive thoughts. When my friends grew concerned I lied to them about the reason.

My wife wants me to go see a therapist to help me get rid of it. I keep telling her I will at some point, but honestly I'm too nervous. And deep down I feel like doing that would be some sort of self-betrayal. Or that it would mentally hollow me out somehow. I'm sorry I can't explain it better than that. 

Looking at me you would never know. I'm a tall well-built man with a masters degree and a great career. I'm tough. I make a great living. I have a beautiful child who is the light of my life. You would think I'm successful and happy. But deep down whenever I feel sexual urges my happiness withers. Late at night when nobody's around I dream and fantasize and write fan-fiction under a pen name. And the fear that someone will learn this about me and react with disgust or lose respect for me or laugh is just...crippling. It's crippling. 

I love my wife. We have a great relationship in *all* respects except this. It irritates her that this raunchy fantasy fetish of mine is so important to me. I would never leave her over it because compared to everything else we share in life it just isn't enough to justify it. That and I would never walk out on my little girl. Not like my father did. 

So thank you for writing this, IfUSeekAmy. And thanks everyone who gave positive replies. The fact that there are real live women out there who actually think role-playing a giantess and dominating tiny men would be fun is...such a relief. I'll never date any of them, but that's okay. The fact that there are other people out there who feel the way I do behind closed doors is enough. 

Sooo...I'm not sure how to end this. It's awkward for me, but this is supposedly a social anxiety support forum. The name says it all I guess.


----------



## sad1231234

Manni81 said:


> When I found this thread I had a breakdown.
> 
> It's why I signed up and created an account. This is my first post on this forum. I understand that I'm necroposting and I apologize for that. But your brave post and some of the positive replies peppered throughout this thread have inspired me to be brave. Thank you for that.
> 
> Since my early teenage years, I've been secretly into macrophilia. I hide it from everyone in the world: my family, my friends, my girlfriends. Everyone except my wife. It's my darkest most shameful secret, and it makes her extremely uncomfortable. She indulges my fantasies occasionally through role-play because she loves me and wants to make me happy, but after she always makes it clear that it turns her off and she wishes I'd give it up. It always hurts to hear that. I've tried, I really have. But I can't. My subconscious mind starts fantasizing and dreaming about it regardless of how guilty or ashamed I feel.
> 
> I'm an ***-and-thighs guy who fantasizes about being shrunk to tiny size by a woman and then dominated using her legs and rear. Sat on, stepped on, squeezed between her buns, stuck up her rear, etc. I know that makes a lot of people wrinkle their nose, but it is what it is. I assume most people who don't have my fetish can't understand it.
> 
> For many years I thought something was wrong with me. On some level I still do. I made a half-hearted attempt to research my paraphilia halfway through college and discovered some chat rooms, but back then those sorts of websites hadn't really gotten going yet. I ran into a few AOL chat rooms but got the sense that everyone I met was a kid, and that adults grew out of this fetish. I never tried looking online before then. My upbringing condemned that sort of thing.
> 
> Later in college I decided to psychoanalyze myself and did some research hoping that would help. I ran into a very brutal and judgmental article by a female psychologist from New York who did a study on macrophilia. Her paper condemned the fetish as a mental disorder (a "psycho-sexual derangement") grounded in a bunch of very unsettling quasi-Freudian stuff that didn't really apply to me at all. But it still made me feel awful. I kept my fetish bottled up, and it filled me with self-loathing. At one point it got so bad I fell into depression and started entertaining self-destructive thoughts. When my friends grew concerned I lied to them about the reason.
> 
> My wife wants me to go see a therapist to help me get rid of it. I keep telling her I will at some point, but honestly I'm too nervous. And deep down I feel like doing that would be some sort of self-betrayal. Or that it would mentally hollow me out somehow. I'm sorry I can't explain it better than that.
> 
> Looking at me you would never know. I'm a tall well-built man with a masters degree and a great career. I'm tough. I make a great living. I have a beautiful child who is the light of my life. You would think I'm successful and happy. But deep down whenever I feel sexual urges my happiness withers. Late at night when nobody's around I dream and fantasize and write fan-fiction under a pen name. And the fear that someone will learn this about me and react with disgust or lose respect for me or laugh is just...crippling. It's crippling.
> 
> I love my wife. We have a great relationship in *all* respects except this. It irritates her that this raunchy fantasy fetish of mine is so important to me. I would never leave her over it because compared to everything else we share in life it just isn't enough to justify it. That and I would never walk out on my little girl. Not like my father did.
> 
> So thank you for writing this, IfUSeekAmy. And thanks everyone who gave positive replies. The fact that there are real live women out there who actually think role-playing a giantess and dominating tiny men would be fun is...such a relief. I'll never date any of them, but that's okay. The fact that there are other people out there who feel the way I do behind closed doors is enough.
> 
> Sooo...I'm not sure how to end this. It's awkward for me, but this is supposedly a social anxiety support forum. The name says it all I guess.


I dont understand why people feel guilty from fetishes. As long as it isnt hurting anyone, there is nothing wrong with it. Yes others might feel uncomfortable, but you arent doing any wrong, and its not your fault for being interesred in different things. Many people have fetishes, its pretty normal. Some a bit more different than others but theres nothing wrong if it doesnt hurt anyone.


----------



## Potatopi

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Look, I know that this is completely unrelated to social anxiety but, I just need to get it out of my chest. I. HAVE. MACROPHILIA. It's a sexual fantasy involving GIANTS. This has been evident throughout my childhood. I remembered getting my first erection at the age of 5 watching "Jack and the Beanstalk", whenever the huge giant walks around the room, the entire ground shakes, and it just happened, just like that. Eventually as I got older, I got exposed to films like "Gulliver's Travels", "The Amazing Colossal Man", "Attack of the 50ft Woman", "Village of the Giants" and even "Godzilla" for that matter. All of those films include giants on them and they just seem to arouse me and give me sexual pleasure after I watch each movie, I imagine myself as the giant, stepping on buildings and crushing on tiny people. I mean, it just turns me on, and I don't know why or how.
> 
> While my brother watches porn to arouse himself, I watch videos and commercials of giants. It's so weird just embarassing. And sometimes it doesn't have to involve giants, it also involves really tall humans. Seeing 7 feet tall basketball players or any athletes, tower over the average height "normal" people, it also gets me an erection as well. That's why I have been obsessing over increasing my height (you may have seen in several threads that I've posted). Watching supermodels on TV, with their outrageously long legs which makes them look like giants, that is also another thing.
> 
> The point is, I really hope that I am not the only one with this bizarre sexual fantasy. Macrophilians, hear me out!


While my interests arent the same as yours, I, too, have macrophilia. While mine is only the case with females and is likely linked in some way to my podophelia, I understand how you feel. I discovered that I feel the way I do just a few years ago in my 7th grade year of school thanks to YouTube of all things. What's important is that you should know that you're not alone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

sad1231234 said:


> I dont understand why people feel guilty from fetishes. As long as it isnt hurting anyone, there is nothing wrong with it. Yes others might feel uncomfortable, but you arent doing any wrong, and its not your fault for being interesred in different things. Many people have fetishes, its pretty normal. Some a bit more different than others but theres nothing wrong if it doesnt hurt anyone.


Because of what he said here:



> Later in college I decided to psychoanalyze myself and did some research hoping that would help. I ran into a very brutal and judgmental article by a female psychologist from New York who did a study on macrophilia. Her paper condemned the fetish as a mental disorder (a "psycho-sexual derangement") grounded in a bunch of very unsettling quasi-Freudian stuff that didn't really apply to me at all. But it still made me feel awful. I kept my fetish bottled up, and it filled me with self-loathing. At one point it got so bad I fell into depression and started entertaining self-destructive thoughts. When my friends grew concerned I lied to them about the reason.
> 
> My wife wants me to go see a therapist to help me get rid of it. I keep telling her I will at some point, but honestly I'm too nervous. And deep down I feel like doing that would be some sort of self-betrayal. Or that it would mentally hollow me out somehow. I'm sorry I can't explain it better than that.


And if you spend time online reading about your sexuality, if it differs in anyway from the norm, you will be made to feel abnormal, dysfunctional, perverted, often disgusting and sometimes it's even implied that you're abusive. All while being told to kill yourself.

If you're lucky, you're so unusual that no one's noticed your thing (quite rare with the internet.) And you just hide it till you die for other people's benefit. No? Well that's what most people expect from you, and will tell you.


----------

